# knock snow/ice off power line ?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

looking out my window. i see that my line coming to the house has about 2" of snow, ice ? on it. and it is somewhat windy. could/should i take my fiberglass pole of try to knock some of it loose ? it would suck for this line to break.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

No you shouldn't...for a variety of reasons.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

No. It would bite worse if it came down while you were knocking the snow and ice off.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

what reasons ? just try'n to learn.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

If the line was going to come down, it would come down when you hit it. You'd be standing under it, in snow. 

If there was any deterioration of the drop, you could short it out and do damage to others connected to the system. You could also be held liable if it was traced back to you.

Those power lines are not your property. If you are that concerned, call your POCO.


----------



## itsnotrequired (Apr 30, 2010)

turn on all the electric stuff in your house, the extra current will heat the line and melt the ice off.

:whistling2:


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

itsnotrequired said:


> turn on all the electric stuff in your house, the extra current will heat the line and melt the ice off.
> 
> :whistling2:


 
or get a really really big hair dryer.

or best yet, wait till spring.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Fix'n it said:


> looking out my window. i see that my line coming to the house has about 2" of snow, ice ? on it.* and it is somewhat windy. *could/should i take my fiberglass pole of try to knock some of it loose ? it would suck for this line to break.


Ayuh,.... Leave it alone, 'fore ya get yerself Hurt, Badly,....

Mother Nature put that stuff there, 'n she's tryin' to knock it off there, with her Wind,...


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok. well, i have to go do some snow blow'n. so i will see if i can hire a squirrel to run on the line.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

the winds picked up and knocked the stuff off.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Cool. Now go inside and enjoy your electric until a pole gets hit by an out of control car.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

lol. it would most likely be a branch falling on a wire somewhere.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If it is really bad, you can put in a ticket, and hope they will come around to try and knock it off.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Ice is a very terrible conductor, I would just get on a ladder and tap/move it with a hockey stick or other non conductive stick. A 2x4 or something that has been sitting in the garage is fine, even if it's "wet" it's going to be frozen. Wont conduct anything. It's only 240v, it's not going to arc at you or anything. Higher voltages would potentially be more dangerous to deal with in this regard. Also remember that lien is insulated, so you could technically use a metal pole, just, don't do that, because there could always be a break in the insulation. 

Though, unless it looks very bad you can probably just leave it alone. I'd call the hydro company first just to see what they say. If they'll send someone and do it for free then may as well get them to do it.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Red Squirrel said:


> Ice is a very terrible conductor, I would just get on a ladder and tap/move it with a hockey stick or other non conductive stick. A 2x4 or something that has been sitting in the garage is fine, even if it's "wet" it's going to be frozen. Wont conduct anything. It's only 240v, it's not going to arc at you or anything. Higher voltages would potentially be more dangerous to deal with in this regard. Also remember that lien is insulated, so you could technically use a metal pole, just, don't do that, because there could always be a break in the insulation.
> 
> Though, unless it looks very bad you can probably just leave it alone. I'd call the hydro company first just to see what they say. If they'll send someone and do it for free then may as well get them to do it.


I don't know if your being facetious, or got a screw loose


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

What about a hot air gun on a big long pvc pipe ?


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't see any reason to knock ice off a utility wire. Whether power line, phone line or, cable line, they are all reinforced and designed to hold up to ice and wind loads. When power lines break during ice storms it is almost always due to a tree branch loaded with ice/snow that breaks off and falls on the wire.


----------



## ionized (Jun 8, 2012)

The weight of snow is pretty insignificant compared to the weight of the conductors. Ice might start to become significant, but what chiral wrote is certainly true.


----------

